# Left thumb ulnar collateral  ligament repair



## codedog

Patient  had a history of injury to the thumb ulnar collateral  ligament. Patient had an unstable MCP  joint and elected to have surgery to repair left thumb ulnar collateral  ligament. WoulD  cpt CODE 26540 be  the  correct code ?


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo

Yes, that is correct


----------



## bmanene

*Orthopaedic Coder*

26540 is correct with icd 9 code 841.1


----------



## jennybiv

DX code 841.1 is not correct for THUMB collateral ligament sprain. This code (841.1) pertains to the elbow and forearm/wrist area. For a sprain of the thumb, look at which joint is noted in the OP Note. For a metacarpophalangeal joint ulnar collateral ligament sprain, you would use code 842.12.


----------

